# DDOS attack??



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

yo whats the haps? is everyone having issues with site?ive gone too 3 internet connections and 4 different CPU's and its pretty slow and crappy. whats the deal?


----------



## CCCmints (Jul 26, 2013)

working fine for me.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

somethins up. maybe they are workin on the site somehow that my area is being effected but i drove an hour from my house and didnt log in. got on a cpu ive never been to this site with and its fucked. no pics will load it takes 5-10 mins to load any page? idk maybe my area is under ddos attack or somethin who knows.


----------



## kylerme (Jul 26, 2013)

its really slow and doesnt load all of the site for me


----------



## shaun2000 (Jul 26, 2013)

For starters, What does this have to do with seed strains?, Secondly Most of the time its down to geo congestion or DNS Issues(Always try a different dns if your having issues with one page and nobody else is). Most issues Are along the path you network takes to this server. Id Try a trace-rout first to see if their is a Issue from your home isp , to this servers isp.Ps . Forgot to mention that you check that your not choking your connection. Ie Maxxing out Downloads But mainly Uploads (Maxxing out uploads will pretty much kill your downlink on dsl services)


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've tried chrome, firefox and ie9, pic ands avatars won't load and it's very slow so my guess is it's under maintenance


----------



## bwest (Jul 26, 2013)

On one of my computers, it works fine. On the other one, the pages won't even load.


----------



## Ringsixty (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep, it happens. Same here


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2013)

the site is NOT working right now it took me over 45 mins to load this page and i tried every browser possible please be patient folks , something is happening and going on but i am unsure what what i can tell you its probably vbulletin and not virus attacks


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm using chrome and in the last 5 minutes it seems to be back to normal, avatars and graphics etc all seem normal.


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I'm using chrome and in the last 5 minutes it seems to be back to normal, avatars and graphics etc all seem normal.


yes it seems ot be coming back


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

ya thanks for moving it i couldn't get anything else to load at the time. i managed to hit back a few times and got to a new thread page from earlier. it was in seed and strain and i just had to run with it. took 30 minutes to refresh to be able to see what you guys were sayingseems ok now accept all my posts keep getting crunched into walls


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> ya thanks for moving it i couldn't get anything else to load at the time. i managed to hit back a few times and got to a new thread page from earlier. it was in seed and strain and i just had to run with it. took 30 minutes to refresh to be able to see what you guys were sayingseems ok now accept all my posts keep getting crunched into walls


i didnt move it i literally just got back on the site


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

hmmm didn't this place get attack by fundamentalist at one point?pic upload is down.all posts are getting crammed into walls of text.wuts uo sunni are you guys just upgrading or what? i see you can "jump to page" now when clicking the page number on a thread is that new? or am i high? or both?


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> hmmm didn't this place get attack by fundamentalist at one point?pic upload is down.all posts are getting crammed into walls of text.wuts uo sunni are you guys just upgrading or what? i see you can "jump to page" now when clicking the page number on a thread is that new? or am i high? or both?


What browser are you using?
It's working fine with firefox and chrome.
Clear your DNS cache, that might help.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

mac speak man mac speak.

Safari in da house!


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> hmmm didn't this place get attack by fundamentalist at one point?pic upload is down.all posts are getting crammed into walls of text.wuts uo sunni are you guys just upgrading or what? i see you can "jump to page" now when clicking the page number on a thread is that new? or am i high? or both?


there has been no attack to the website dont spread that around its just vbulletin , its not riu its the system riu uses, we are usually informed when we are changing things so its NOT riu , it is probably vbulletin doing an upgrade, or system thing 
please be patient, chrome is working better than ff, and IE


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

WOW i clicked on safari in the top right and there was an opting for empty cache...... GJ dude


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> WOW i clicked on safari in the top right and there was an opting for empty cache...... GJ dude


Are you good now?


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Empty your cache like he said and its good to go. 

and ya sorry about that i was just googleling to try and see if the site was down and a whole bunch of shit came up from a while ago where someone nuked the place and linked everyone to end times drug rehab stuff?

god bless the interwebz!

but just after reading that it only seemed possible i guess. I've been caught in DDoS attacks at a couple other places and it felt just like today. the site basically will just start doing all kinds of unpredictable things cause shit gets crossed in the mayhem so it just felt right i guess. DDoS are getting much easier to inflict now a days with CPU power going up and the cloud. sorry for crying falling sky.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

possible butthurt script kiddies? i have an idea of who it might be (shotgun420).


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

+rep for fr3d12


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Empty your cache like he said and its good to go.
> 
> and ya sorry about that i was just googleling to try and see if the site was down and a whole bunch of shit came up from a while ago where someone nuked the place and linked everyone to end times drug rehab stuff?
> 
> ...


its not the cache, it started working like 15 mins ago slowly but got better after each min or so, 
but what the hell do i know im just an admin


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm using Penguin foot browser and the site is working fine


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

i didn't have full capabilities until i emptied the cache tho. it brought back pick upload and being able to put spaces in



yay i can write down here agaiN!!


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i didn't have full capabilities until i emptied the cache tho. it brought back pick upload and being able to put spaces in
> 
> 
> 
> yay i can write down here agaiN!!


With your cache full your browser wasn't seeing that RIU was good to go again.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

i wish my "Cash" was full....


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

Haha you and me both


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> possible butthurt script kiddies? i have an idea of who it might be (shotgun420).


I thought of this as well, yet the slow server issue here is nothing new.


----------

